# Show Name (some pictures)



## earthtones (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello! I'm new to this particular horse forum. I own a 6yo paint named Jasper. Once we get our act together, we're going to event, but for now we are just doing the schooling shows at my barn.


































He has a heart on his neck, a mask on his face, and a chessboard on his left side, but his showname doesn't necessarily have to have anything to do with all that.

He's a brave, honest little guy. He has scope, big movement, and a puppydog personality.

He's registered as Bold Texy Bandit, so, well, that's out.

Some options I have are:
There and Back Again (I think it's cute, but most people will not get the reference.)
March Forth (his birthday is the fourth of march, that's how we came up with that one)
Jack of all Trades (I like it a lot and it's relevant, but it has a bit of a negative connotation)

What are your reactions to those names? Does anyone have suggestions? I need help. I'm **** picky.

Cliches and teenybopper-esque suggestions will be taken out back and quietly shot.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I like there and back again, Alice in Wonderland right?


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually thought it was from Lord of the Rings haha "There and Back Again, a hobbits tale, by Bilbo Baggins"


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

"There and Back Again" makes me think of Bilbo Baggins... I have a hard time picturing Bilbo Baggins eventing, ha ha.

March Forth is cute, I like that a lot.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I like March Forth out of those. What about Paint by Number?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah how could I forget it from Lord of the Rings. And I call myself a nerd...


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I like March Fourth and I love adore the name Jasper. If I ever get a gelding he shall be named Jasper


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Since he has a mask and a heart how about something like Undercover Lover?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

What aboud
sexy cupid
Admirial blues
Alcatrez black


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I LOVE "There and Back Again," but as my bookshelf will attest, I'm horribly biased, lol. March Forth would be my second choice. He's a real beauty!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a totally wild suggestion, give him a cool French name!

A good one along the lines of Jasper is "J'espoire" or "J'espoire-que-Oui" (meaning "I belive/hope" and "I hope yes (yes being parellel to "so" in the english saying)

It's pronounced jes-pair the "j" is the hardest because its soft, you almost have to make a "sh" and then roll it into a J sound, the middle is k like the "cu" in culture and the end "oui" is super easy just "we"

so "(sh)Jes-pair-cu-we" 

My horse is "Lui-Qui-Dis-Oui" it sounds like "lwe-key-dee-wee" (the whole thing rhymes) and it means something like "he who says yes"

Making up French names is fun because they sound cool and they're very unique.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

masatisan said:


> I've got a totally wild suggestion, give him a cool French name!
> 
> A good one along the lines of Jasper is "J'espoire" or "J'espoire-que-Oui" (meaning "I belive/hope" and "I hope yes (yes being parellel to "so" in the english saying)
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say that I'm fluent (well, I used to be anyway... I've forgotten some of it) in French and that the names are really cute.

I would like to say that "I hope" is more accurately translated as "j'espère." "Espoir" is the noun form of the word hope, while "esperer" is the verb form. So conjugated, it would be "j'espère." It would be said the way you described: jes-paire.

"I believe" would be "je crois" - said like je cwah. E's in French make this funky "euh" sound. Like the "oo" in "hoof," actually.

On "Lui-qui-dis-oui," you would actually say the "s" on "dis" but it sort of links it to the next word. Everything in French slurs together, lol. They don't like to stop between words.

Really cute names! :]


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I love There and Back Again. It's beautiful and it's a nice reference to classic literature.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i like thee and back again


----------



## earthtones (Jul 18, 2009)

thank you for the replies! I agree with the consensus. I like March Forth but I think that There and Back Again is my favorite out of those names that I have suggested.

Masatisan and LeahKathleen, that's a really cool idea! I'm far from fluent but I believe that "I hope" would in fact be "J'espere" (forgive me for lack of accent marks). "To Hope" is "Espoire", but the conjugated form would be j'espere (tu esperes, il/elle espere...) It's an interesting name! I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

earthtones said:


> thank you for the replies! I agree with the consensus. I like March Forth but I think that There and Back Again is my favorite out of those names that I have suggested.
> 
> Masatisan and LeahKathleen, that's a really cool idea! I'm far from fluent but I believe that "I hope" would in fact be "J'espere" (forgive me for lack of accent marks). "To Hope" is "Espoire", but the conjugated form would be j'espere (tu esperes, il/elle espere...) It's an interesting name! I'll take that into consideration.


"Esperer" (with accents in appropriate places) is "to hope." "Espoire" or realistically, "l'espoire" is the noun form of hope. As in, "I have hope." ("J'ai l'espoir.")

But yes, you are correct about the conjugations. :]


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I love the March Forth one!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my gosh! "There and Back Again" !! I love it!! And i have a goat named jasper .


----------

